# A little



## Lee Woodie (Mar 10, 2011)

playing around I didn't like the bright sky looked washed out so I tried to replace it I added the original


----------



## rip18 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like you did a great job of replacing it!  Nice image!


----------



## leo (Mar 10, 2011)

nice work Lee


----------



## rustybucket (Mar 10, 2011)

Are you pathing or using a majic wand or using the eraser?

Depending on how washed out it was you might have been able to save it in Levels by adjusting the high end colors.  (assuming you're using photoshop?)


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 10, 2011)

rustybucket said:


> Are you pathing or using a majic wand or using the eraser?
> 
> Depending on how washed out it was you might have been able to save it in Levels by adjusting the high end colors.  (assuming you're using photoshop?)



rustybucket your talking to someone who knows nothing about photoshop. I  have elements 7 and its greek to me I figured how to use the majic eraser and paint bucket some what so far I'm still trying to learn the rest.Undo has become my friend. The background was white.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 10, 2011)

It is blue now!  Good job!


----------



## quinn (Mar 10, 2011)

Great change Lee!that blue really makes it pop!


----------



## mlbfish (Mar 10, 2011)

You did a fine job with the blue back ground. Looks good.


----------



## leo (Mar 11, 2011)

After getting lee's permission to down load his pic and adjust it to show him MY WAY of adding some sky color, here are the results.... along with the steps I took to do it (hopefully I didn't leave any out)

Lee, there are usually a few different ways to do things in PSE, this is how I did it. Many people do it different and each individuals way is “BEST’ if for no other reason than it’s their way.


As I have limited comp. and PSE skills I choose an easy way

......................................

Add Sky Color

1. SELECT  QUICK SELECTION TOOL AND ISOLATE THE W/PECKER AND TREE FROM THE SKY.

2.  SELECT PAINT BUCKET TOOL W/BLACK FOREGROUND COLOR ….  ( SET AT:  DARKEN, OPACITY 25%) …. FILL ALL BLACK AREAS OF THE BIRD TO GET RID OF THE SLIGHT BLUE TINT.

3.  SELECT INVERSE 

4.    LEFT CLICK ON FOREGROUND COLOR ….. CHOOSE SKY COLOR OF YOUR CHOICE FROM THE COLOR PICKER VERTICAL BAR… CLICK OK.

5.  SELECT PAINT BUCKET TOOL (SET AT DARKEN, OPACITY 25%) …..  ADD COLOR TO SKY, EACH CLICK WILL ADD BIT MORE COLOR. 

6.  CONTROL D WILL REMOVE THE SELECTION LINES

.................................................

Lee, there are usually a few different ways to do things in PSE, this is how I did it. Many people do it different and each individuals way is “BEST’ if for no other reason than it’s their way.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 11, 2011)

leo said:


> After getting lee's permission to down load his pic and adjust it to show him MY WAY of adding some sky color, here are the results.... along with the steps I took to do it (hopefully I didn't leave any out)
> 
> Lee, there are usually a few different ways to do things in PSE, this is how I did it. Many people do it different and each individuals way is “BEST’ if for no other reason than it’s their way.
> 
> ...



I like that Leo its more natural looking than with that white sky it did it justice Thank you I'll have to save this and give it a try


----------



## leo (Mar 11, 2011)

No problem Lee, glad to share ......

The exact color is of course what looked best to me on my monitor, but like many things  on PSE it is easily adjusted to taste


----------



## rip18 (Mar 11, 2011)

Y'all both did a good job, but it got my noggin to thinking, so asked if I could replace the background as well to show a slightly different method.

1.  I used the magic wand tool to select the white sky.
2.  Then I feathered the selection by 2 pixels so that I wouldn't have an ugly, hard edge.  Then I selected the inverse (so that I had the tree & signature instead of sky).
3.  After feathering by 2 pixels, I saw that it had "messed" up the selection on Lee's copyright, so then I went down & re-selected the letters in the copyright carefully to make sure that I had all the parts (& the re-selected them again while adding a few more white pixels for the forest background).
4.  Then, I copied the selection.
5.  Then I opened an existing file of mine (once each for the real sky shot and again for the pine woodland shot) and resized it to be the same size as Lee's original.
6.  Then I pasted Lee's bird, perch, and signature into the open file & saved each of the two new creations...

Just a slightly different way to replace the background...  Like Leo said, there are often many ways to do things.  Sometimes one way works better than another in a given situation.  The more ways you know to do something, the better you can often fit a given situation.

* Note:  Using the gradient tool to shade the blue in Leo's method would have resulted in something similar to the real sky shot below as well...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Mar 11, 2011)

Rip words escape me with this wow


----------



## cornpile (Mar 11, 2011)

leo said:


> nice work Lee


Second that.


----------



## stev (Mar 11, 2011)

very super nice treatments .
a+++


----------



## Hoss (Mar 11, 2011)

I think we'll add this one to the tricks of the trade sticky.  You all supplied some great info on how to work on photos.  Thanks Lee for supplying the photo and inspiration to get some folks working.



> Undo has become my friend



My favorite command Lee.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Mar 11, 2011)

rip18 said:


> Y'all both did a good job, but it got my noggin to thinking, so asked if I could replace the background as well to show a slightly different method.
> 
> 1.  I used the magic wand tool to select the white sky.
> 2.  Then I feathered the selection by 2 pixels so that I wouldn't have an ugly, hard edge.  Then I selected the inverse (so that I had the tree & signature instead of sky).
> ...



Great edits on the background y'all! Rip I like the 1st one but the 2nd one made me laugh....sorry but the bird looks like a giant to me w/ that background. Good idea though to add the trees.


----------



## leo (Mar 12, 2011)

Dang Rip, looking good .......... there you go raising that bar again


----------



## rip18 (Mar 12, 2011)

leo said:


> .......... there you go raising that bar again



If I did, it's your fault...  You're the one who got me to thinking...


----------

